# BMOQ-L



## chipinator (17 Nov 2015)

Hey there,

Would anyone mind sharing roughly when in the Summer PRes BMOQ-L is run? (e.g. end of May to end of August?)

I tried searching for this but generally only found out length, not dates. So far there my unit hasn't been able to give me firm dates but I'm just trying to see if there's a general time that it's usually run.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Nov 2015)

Army course calendar on DWAN. It'll have the courses if they're up yet.


----------



## CanadianCamel (11 Dec 2015)

chipinator said:
			
		

> Hey there,
> 
> Would anyone mind sharing roughly when in the Summer PRes BMOQ-L is run? (e.g. end of May to end of August?)
> 
> ...



PRes and RegF do the same course.The summer serials usually run from End of May to Mid-August. These are rough dates for the summer. They run BMOQ-L all year round last I checked.


----------



## Mortar guy (20 Dec 2015)

BMOQ-L is indeed run during all three training trimesters. (Fall, Winter, Summer). The TCs (Meaford, Valcartier, Wainwright, Aldershot) run BMOQ-Ls in the summer, while the Infantry School runs courses all year round. The courses in the summer run from end-May to early August. Off the top of my head, I don't have the exact dates.

MG


----------

